# Realistic people and cars?



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I never had people on my layout.

Back in the 70's, I always had tools, shovels, wheelbarrows, and service areas, but no people.
I could never find any with a degree of realism. Even those I thought might be "passable", had shiny glossy faces and clothing that didn't look much better than Lego people, even with Dullcote and weathering. 

Same goes for cars -- could never find any that looked presentable. I had a few 50's cars, but the bodies and wheels looked too much like toys.

Admittedly, 1/87th scale can't be easy to produce detail in, but glossy thick paint and lack of any detail were always my turnoffs.

Tractor trailers were good though. They were usually presentable and somewhat realistic. I have a few Bekins trucks. I guess they're no longer in the freight business... moving vans only now.

Anyway, maybe nowadays, there are more realistic people and cars. Haven't found much though. I'm not looking for European Collectable quality with real fabric clothing, but good realism would be nice.

My guess is, if there are good ones, they're probably very expensive.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

As far as autos check out CMW (classic metal works). They are pretty nice.
They retail around $6.99 to $15.99 each. Trainworld has some on sale now.
They have cars and trucks. Check them out.


----------



## santafewillie (Feb 13, 2016)

As mopac said, CMW makes some good models. I also have some Model Power cars that are good as well. There are a few others that I can't remember the names of.
People are primarily available from Preiser and Woodland Scenics. I purchase the bulk packs of Preiser unpainted figures and paint them myself. Note that I need Optivisors for this task. They come in many poses but a few of them have very "Germanesque" proportions! I sometimes slice arms off and re-glue them back on in different poses. Woodland Scenics are also pretty good but pricey. A shot of Dullcote or a wash of A/I (but not both) will tone down the colors a bit. One must also consider the "three-foot" rule when it comes to figures and vehicles. Only a few of them will be visible from close-up anyway.
Willie


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Around 90% of the figures on my layout are from Preiser. The rest from Woodland Scenics. IMHO they are, by far, the best available and very realistic. In fact, I've received many compliments on how all the figures (over 200) make the layout come to life.
Pricey? Yes, but you don't need to buy them all at one time. Mine have been accumulated over a five year period and were purchased mostly on eBay. I typically get two or three from the same seller and save $$ on combined shipping.
Personally, I just can't imagine a layout without figures. That's just not real life.
Bob


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I try to get the the most accurate looking vehicles as I can for my transition era layout. I have been collecting them for over 30 years. Back when I started, Alloy Forms probably had the best available at the time when it came to accuracy. Like MoPac mentioned, CMW has really stepped up to the plate and has come out with some excellent vehicles. What I like about the CMW vehicles is that a lot of them aren't the 2 door hardtops, or sports cars, but more like what would be common on the road, 4 door sedans and station wagons. Athearn has come out with a few good vehicles like the ford pickups and their Ford cab over trucks and Mack trucks. 

There are also a few less known brands available. Sylvan has a few resin vehicles that are nice, but they can require a lot of work. 

Here are a few photos of the town I am working on. I have a bin full of Preisler figures that I gor unpainted and usually keep them close by my paints and as I am painting something, I'll use the color that is being used to add color to the figures. Unfortunately, I misplaces the bin, and used some generic figures in the scenes, but many will be replaced as soon as I find my good ones.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Chet said:


> Here are a few photos of the town I am working on.


Nice!
Great pics.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Most of my vehicles are Classic Metal Works with a few Oxford, about the same quality as CMW.
People seem to be mostly Woodland Scenics with a few Preiser by far the best but spendy.

Magic


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Just for the heck of it I took the time to actually count the number of figures on my layout yesterday.
In an earlier post I stated there were "over 200" but, wow, did I ever underestimate!
By actual count, and I may have missed a few, there were 427 figures within the 10'X10' HO scale layout. I'll confess, that number included a few sheep, horses, cows, tigers, deer and two apes.
Yes, I was pretty shocked, but feel they truly make the layout "lifelike".
Bob


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

raleets said:


> Just for the heck of it I took the time to actually count the number of figures on my layout yesterday.
> In an earlier post I stated there were "over 200" but, wow, did I ever underestimate!
> By actual count, and I may have missed a few, there were 427 figures within the 10'X10' HO scale layout. I'll confess, that number included a few sheep, horses, cows, tigers, deer and two apes.
> Yes, I was pretty shocked, but feel they truly make the layout "lifelike".
> Bob


Yeah, rural areas can be rather sparsely peopled, but as soon as you get into even a small town, the number of figures your layout requires will balloon astronomically!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

You're so right on that one!
A good number of my people are on the main drag, in front of houses and stores, sitting on the porch, etc., etc.
Also quite a few at the train depot, which is fairly large, and sitting around the fire in two campgrounds. Also a bunch of them on the roofs of downtown buildings, just like in Chicago.
Sure glad I bought them over a period of time, otherwise I would have spent a wad of cash in one swoop.
No doubt about it, good figures (like Preiser) bring a layout to life.
Bob


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Back in the day, Kemtron produced some pretty awesome lost wax brass detail items. I remember a generator from them I used on a Tyco 0-6-0. It made me buy more stuff to detail it further.
Along with loco, industrial, and rolling stock parts, they made some figures -- mostly locomotive and caboose crewmen, in various poses. They were expensive, but incredibly detailed, even under magnification -- down to wrinkles in their clothing, and expressions on their faces. Unpainted, but fun to dress up with good techniques. John Allen featured them in several of his photos.
I suppose, that if they were still produced today, they'd be priced well out of my budget. But if street figures were available with that kind of quality, I might just get one or two now and then.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I Frankenstein mine together, moving heads and limbs and changing their genders as needed...the paint job makes all the difference...


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Very nice job!


----------



## tgoulart (Dec 16, 2015)

I just picked up 10 CMW vehicles from my local hobby shop. The owner is selling the business and retiring, so he's moving stock. He told me to pick out whatever I wanted and he would sell them for half of what he had them priced at (he prices below MSRP).


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

I have some Schuco and Oxford Diecast they make some nice cars also.
Joe


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I have cars and trucks from just about all manufacturers. Lately, Oxford has come out with a few cars that fit right into the transition era. 

CMW has done a great job with their recent releases. What I like is that they are cars that the common person would drive, 4 door sedans, station wagons, cars that are probably more common on the road than modern muscle cars, Corvettes and 2 door hard tops. 

Busch has some very accurate cars as well as Schuco. Woodland Scenics also has some great vehicles for the transition era. A new one on the scene is Neo. Here are three that I picked up that have some outstanding detail but are a bit pricey. 




























In the photos I posted on the first page of this post you'll see cars from numerous manufacturers. I started collecting vehicles for the transition era when I started my layout over 30 years ago, so I guess I can't stop now.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I just ordered 3 Schuco cars hoping they would be OK, from the looks of Chets pics I won't be disappointed. 

Magic


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Those are nice. Better than I'd expect.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Model Train Layout --> "Figures"..*

You can get [HO] scale figures from Ebay very cheap ($'s)..

*Warning:*
Ebay sells [HO] scale figures in (x2) different "Sizes"..
1:87
1:100
You only want 1:87 scale..

*Search Ebay:*
- Painted Figures 1:87
- Model Railroads and Trains
- Price + Shipping: Lowest First

*Caution:*
There are roughly (x3) different "Painted Qualities".. 
- No fine detail
- Some added detail
- Great added fine detail

--> The "Quantity" of the figures will also effect the price ($'s)..

Example: Ebay seller [sfcdirect]
25-Painted-Construction-Worker-People-Figure-Model-1-87-HO-Train-Railway-Scenery
U.S. $9.50









......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Model Train Layout --> "Figures"..*

I am presently re-building my [HO] model train layout..
I have many (many) painted figures to choose from, for my train layout..
The figures add extra fine detail to a model train layout..

I have seen many different types of private home model train layouts and club model train layouts..
No two layouts look the same in type or in detail..

My train/trains operate on the model train layout in a constant "Motion"..
While the "Figures" will never move..
I call this "Freeze Frame" figures.. 
Of course this can become difficult in a city block..
There is also "Day Light" -OR- "Night Time" model train layout operations.. 

To minimize this "Freeze Frame" effect:
- have town shopping figures sitting on benches 
- have railroad workers sitting at work locations 
- have figures appear to be just standing there doing nothing

*Conclusion:*
- The "Freeze Frame" effect was "Only" a suggestion..
- Build your model train layout to "Your" own liking..
......


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I am not a big fan of ebay when it comes to model railroad items. Before internet retailers finally come on the scene a few years back, I was between a rock and a hard spot trying to find Shinohara code 70 track and turnouts. I found that the majority of the time, if an item was decent, it was many times bid up higher than retail price. I could go to MB Klein and buy it cheaper. 

I had seen some HO figures on ebay, cheap, from China. Thought they looked like junk, but for a couple of bucks, why not. Got them, and they were junk. Most I had to repaint before I could use them and they were usually put in the back of the layout. 

The other day I picked up a bulk pack of Preisler unpainted figures for $29 including shipping. Yes, it is a bit expensive, but the figures have a lot better detail than the ones from China that I had to repaint. 

I really get a kick out of some of the junk that people are selling. A three buck Eko vehicle for $17.99. Woodland Scenic vehicles at maybe a buck off retail, and then you have to pay shipping. 

It more entertainment than finding a real deal.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have gotten some good deals on e-Bay, and I have seen some things that were patently ridiculous, too.

Recently, someone was offering a New Haven boxcar, used, for $19.95. I offered $3, and sent a note that my offered price was pretty close to what would be asked at a train show or swap meet. The seller counter offered $17.99 and free shipping. Needless to say, he never heard from me again.

The real problem with eBay isn't that people ask ridiculous prices, it's that there is usually someone foolish enough to pay it.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

I ordered some heavy equipment (Metal Machines, CAT) for my quarry from Hobbylinc. Very nice stuff.
Joe


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Atlas has a nice F-100 (1973).
http://www.atlasrr.com/Cars/ho-f-100.htm


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

I use Preiser and W.S. figures where they can be seen well. I don't have any pictures of it, but I use cheap unpainted figures (and paint them myself) for figures sitting in passenger cars. 








W.S., Truck Stuff, Cararama, Trident Miniatures, Busch, Schuco are some of my favorite vehical brands.

Walthers, Herpa and Athearn


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Unfortunately, figures are good and bad.....they make a layout look like a "real" scene, but they are frozen statues, which is not realistic. And no figures make a layout look like a ghost town, so.....ya gotta chose what look you want.....

Same can be said for vehicles too....parked ones are reasonable, but "driving" ones just sit there in the middle of the road, while the train is the only animated piece....unless the vehicles get the animation treatment as well.....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> ....unless the vehicles get the animation treatment as well.....


Now we're talkin'.
DCC, Sound equipped HO scale vehicles!!
With LED lighting...
... and smoke!


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

So if you want moving cars (not just on a articulating arms going back and forth, actual traffic) look into Faller Car System. I will warn you it is quite expensive but they are truly amazing adds amazing realism.

Here is a video:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Now, get animated PEOPLE, and you'd be onto something.....:laugh:


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Unfortunately, figures are good and bad.....they make a layout look like a "real" scene, but they are frozen statues, which is not realistic. And no figures make a layout look like a ghost town, so.....ya gotta chose what look you want.....


You could try for something in-between. People sitting on park benches or at a bus stop. Dogs laying down outside of shops. And don't forget the wildlife like pigeons sitting on rooftops.

There's also some things you can add which are static but add life... Something I saw at a show once was a kid playing on a tire swing, which was swinging back and forth. I plan on having a blacksmith shop and want to add the occasional sounds of hammering and flashes of fire.

"Life" doesn't have to be actual movement. You could even have an apartment building where the lights behind various windows turn on and off occasionally. Even subtle changes to a layout will give the impression of something happening.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Shdwdrgn said:


> ... "Life" doesn't have to be actual movement. You could even have an apartment building where the lights behind various windows turn on and off occasionally. Even subtle changes to a layout will give the impression of something happening.


You're right...
I recently saw an LED simulated Arc Welder, with intense blue/white flashes. Not sure who makes the circuit, but it's realistically random without a cadence, and it's adjustable.
I intend to set up a welding/fabricating shop with this feature next to a forging facility, and another in a diesel shop.
It'd be great if industrial Sounds were available in DCC format, so you could place speakers inside structures, that would emit the banging and pounding noises from forges and stamping machines... not to mention saw mill, hand grinder, disk sander, and air tool sounds.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

And while we're at it...
Has anyone thought about diesel smoke??


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Ah good call on the sawmill! I'll be building one of those as well, and the sounds from that would certainly be distinct.

Yeah now that you mention it, I don't think I HAVE ever seen a site of industrial sounds, but then I've never looked. Will have to check in to that. For dead-simple sound generation, a .wav file is what you need, but any file can be converted to another format.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Shdwdrgn said:


> Yeah now that you mention it, I don't think I HAVE ever seen a site of industrial sounds, but then I've never looked. Will have to check in to that


Perhaps you or someone here should look into making it happen.
Seriously!
Industrial sound files would likely be easy to capture.
I picture a controller similar to a DCC box with an LCD screen and some buttons. Sound recall, timing, and volume should be simple for programmers to figure out.
The only accessories necessary would be wiring and tiny speakers.


----------



## santafewillie (Feb 13, 2016)

Sounds are out there on the net somewhere. I picked up some .wav files a few years back, but cannot remember where. It was someone's personal website. Try Googling ".wav files industrial sound effects".
Willie


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

I've found the best people figures are made by Preiser and Merten of West Germany. They come painted and unpainted. Personally, I touch-up and sometimes repaint them. Woodland Scenics makes some really nice details including tractors and other farm equipment. Jordan Highway Miniatures makes detailed and nice car and truck kits, but they are a bear to build. Below are a few pics of some of the ones I've painted/built.
Thanks for looking,
D.A.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Wow!!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Beautiful work on the figures and vehicles Guys! I've had to shift my (dimming) focus of late because my current layout is the first one I've had help with. My now 10 year old son is head of the scenery dept.(he calls it decorating), so I am thoroughly enjoying things like people lined up between the main lines for the entire length of the straightaways, park benches on roofs, and my favorite; a cow on the station platform along with a cattle crossing sign. Radar towers, windmills, flashing billboards and everything in between. We've got bright orange, green and blue cars lined up bumper to bumper and even elephants in town. " Isn't this beautiful, Dad?" he says. Life is grand


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

That's just plain _AWESOME_.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

time warp said:


> Beautiful work on the figures and vehicles Guys! I've had to shift my (dimming) focus of late because my current layout is the first one I've had help with. My now 10 year old son is head of the scenery dept.(he calls it decorating), so I am thoroughly enjoying things like people lined up between the main lines for the entire length of the straightaways, park benches on roofs, and my favorite; a cow on the station platform along with a cattle crossing sign. Radar towers, windmills, flashing billboards and everything in between. We've got bright orange, green and blue cars lined up bumper to bumper and even elephants in town. " Isn't this beautiful, Dad?" he says. Life is grand


I think it's neat you let your son 'decorate.' 

D.A.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Shdwdrgn said:


> "Life" doesn't have to be actual movement


On the other hand, no actual movement often means "death".....:laugh:


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> On the other hand, no actual movement often means "death".....:laugh:


Hey I'm still trying to figure out how to make my horses walk. Considering how tiny of motors I've been finding, I think the only limitation here is finding the microscopic gears to articulate the legs.


----------



## tiger (Dec 16, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> On the other hand, no actual movement often means "death".....:laugh:


Unless you are doing the Zombie Apocalypse train display.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

But even zombies move, albeit slower than a "normal" person.....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> But even zombies move, albeit slower than a "normal" person.....


Good Momentum Control.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks Guys for the kind words, it is nice to see the awe and wonder in my son's eyes. What a wonderful hobby we all share


----------

